# boots



## goodgrief (Nov 15, 2010)

Last time I brought boots I was going through EMT school. I just got walmart work boots. The problem is I wore my heals down pretty bad, I stand on the side of my feet. 

So I am getting ready to buy new ones and wanted your experience on this. Has anyone else had a silmilar problem with good boots? I dont want to spend 80-200 dollars on boots, only to find out in a year the heal is going to be gone.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 15, 2010)

I look at boots as a piece of equipment that has a finite lifespan and expect to toss them after about 2 years. If you're looking to keep the boot itself, buy a set or two that can be re-soled. My own personal favorites were the discontinued Rocky 1st Med boot. Very comfy right out of the box.


----------



## Phlipper (Nov 15, 2010)

Everyone pointed me toward the 5.11 ATAC 8 zip-up for $99 and it has been exactly as advertised.  Very comfortable, light, and easily on and off when jumping into or out of the bunk.  You could almost run PT in them.


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 15, 2010)

The brand of boots I currently use is Wolverine.  Another brand that is good is the Harley Davidson brand.  Also Caterpiller makes a good boot.  The three brands I've mentioned also shine good.


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Nov 15, 2010)

i got sears duty 8 inch boots for $39 on sale the red price is 65. i use them for My ems job and even going out in the woods to cut wood. A timberland boot would last forever to, i have a pair that ive had 4 years and theyre still nice


----------



## citizensoldierny (Nov 15, 2010)

If you got the money bite the bullet and buy some Danners, their vibram soles last forever. If you want black duty boots on the cheap that will last forever, waterproof, and comfortable look on e-bay for Army infantry combat boots in black. Hard to find a goretex boot much cheaper.


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Phlipper said:


> Everyone pointed me toward the 5.11 ATAC 8 zip-up for $99 and it has been exactly as advertised.  Very comfortable, light, and easily on and off when jumping into or out of the bunk.  *You could almost run PT in them*.



As a matter of fact I DO run PT in them.

5.11s are a good choice. I bought some Dr. Scholl's insoles for mine, love 'em.


----------



## JJR512 (Nov 15, 2010)

First I will warn that the boot I am about to suggest is $348, and many will balk at spending that much. But hey, they're your feet, and it's your choice.

http://www.thefirestore.com/store/product.cfm?pID=6427

These boots are suitable to wear in just about any kind of situation an FD-based EMT/paramedic would ever get into, except for actual structural firefighting. The EMT who is _not_ working as part of a fire department probably won't need most of that, of course, but the bloodborne-pathogen resistance and liquid-splash protection will probably be nice features for those people as well.

One of the advertising points Globe uses for these is, "Feels like you are wearing an athletic sneaker." My first impression after getting these boots was that this claim was wishful thinking. However, after a few days, I came to realize that my initial impression was based more on the weight and coverage of these boots, and not on comfort. What I mean is that naturally, these boots weigh more than your average sneaker, so that automatically makes them feel different from sneakers. But in terms of comfort alone, I've come to realize that yeah, Globe really is pretty spot-on with that claim. These are the most comfortable boots I've ever worn.

My only complaint is that the tongues are frickin' huge (wide). I like wearing boots fairly snug, and it can be somewhat tricky to tuck in all that extra tongue in such a way that it zips up tight. Actually, that reminds me of another complaint, which is that I would have preferred a side-zip design instead of lace-in zippers.

I've only had them for several weeks, so I cannot say to much about their durability. However, at this point, I am still strongly recommending them for anyone willing to invest in foot protection and comfort.


----------



## JJR512 (Nov 15, 2010)

Just wanted to add that I've had boots from 5.11 (ATAC Shield 8" Side-Zip Boots w/Safety Toe) and Danner (Striker II GTX Side-Zip Non-Metallic Toe) in the past. I would choose the Globes over either, but between these two, I would pick the 5.11s. These two models are quite similar to each other in terms of style, function, and features, but the 5.11s are less expensive, and I found no compelling reason for paying more for the Danners.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Nov 16, 2010)

I've got a pair of 5.11 Atac Station boots (Essentially a cheaper version of the Shields), they are comfortable and have side zippers, so all around awesome. Haven't used them for long enough to give a thorough review, but good so far.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 16, 2010)

Is it really time for this thread again? I thought we would have at least a week more before it popped up again. 

That said, I wear converse eight inch side zip boots. They're the most comfortable boot I've ever worn and they hold up well.


----------



## EMSrush (Nov 16, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Is it really time for this thread again? I thought we would have at least a week more before it popped up again.
> 
> That said, I wear converse eight inch side zip boots. They're the most comfortable boot I've ever worn and they hold up well.



I had seen some Converse boots in the store... tried them on, and they were SOOOO comfy. BUT- they looked too much like moon boots, so I put them back. B)


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 16, 2010)

EMSrush said:


> I had seen some Converse boots in the store... tried them on, and they were SOOOO comfy. BUT- they looked too much like moon boots, so I put them back. B)



I bought them when I worked for a service that only posted, so I wasn't too concerned with looks, only comfort. Then I needed to be on my feet for twelve hours at a time  as a floor tech, so same thing. 
I guess now that I'm at a service that only runs out of a station I could change boots if I wanted. But they honestly don't bother me with the way they look so I'll still probably buy a new pair once these wear out


----------



## EMSrush (Nov 16, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I bought them when I worked for a service that only posted, so I wasn't too concerned with looks, only comfort. Then I needed to be on my feet for twelve hours at a time  as a floor tech, so same thing.
> I guess now that I'm at a service that only runs out of a station I could change boots if I wanted. But they honestly don't bother me with the way they look so I'll still probably buy a new pair once these wear out



Ah ha! So they ARE the moon ones! LOL...
If you're comfortable in them, wear 'em. My spouse is ex military, and he was DISGUSTED with me, over my pickiness when I went shopping for boots.... I had to hear it all on the way home from the store:

"What- are you a model too, now?"
"Are you worried about what the cool kids will say?"
"Do you think you're too cool to look like an astronaut?"

I don't know... they just reminded me too much of the Freezy Freakies from the 1980's.... but that's just me. They must have been GREAT for tech work... -_-


----------



## citizensoldierny (Nov 16, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> First I will warn that the boot I am about to suggest is $348, and many will balk at spending that much. But hey, they're your feet, and it's your choice.
> 
> http://www.thefirestore.com/store/product.cfm?pID=6427
> 
> ...




Do those boots come with matching ski's?


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Nov 16, 2010)

Do those boots come with matching ski's?[/QUOTE]

Actually i think galls has the skis!! LOL


----------



## EMSrush (Nov 16, 2010)

citizensoldierny said:


> Do those boots come with matching ski's?



Hey! Are your boots any cooler? B)


----------



## citizensoldierny (Nov 16, 2010)

I volly so I usually end up wearing what ever is easiest to put on while heading out the door like my behind is on fire. As for actual duty boots I have a pair of Belleville Infantry combat boots. Goretex, Black, durable(7 years old), and free thanks to the generous U.S. Army and the taxpayers that support it. When I worked uniform jobs I was a big fan of Danner Arcadias wore a pair out after about 13 years of use and abuse.


----------



## PenguiNet (Jan 8, 2011)

i wear redback slip on station boots with steel toe.  works great and are very comfortable when you break them in.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 8, 2011)

I also wear a pair of $300 boots, but I've had them for 8 years now and am still wearing them.  I've worn them to accident scenes, wildland fires, and just about everything else except structural firefighting; not to mention years of wearing them while installing satellite TV and wireless internet which involves walking on roofs, climbing towers, and crawling in crawl spaces.

Matterhorn 10" Mining Boots

Make no mistake, these boots are essentially tanks.  They are heavy, but I found that I got used to the weight.  I love the extra protection they provide, especially in the are of ankle support.


----------



## TheyCallMeNasty (Jan 28, 2011)

Doctor Martens Steel Toe's are awesome aka Doc Martens
http://www.drmartens.com/ProductDetail.asp?PID=12721001


----------



## Dr.T (Jan 29, 2011)

Anybody try HAIX boots.
I know, I'm German and they are a German product, but they are used worldwide by some SF and LE agencies.
They are worn all over Germany by pretty much all fire, EMS and LE.
I have had a couple of different pairs over the years and have always been real happy with all of them!

Go see for yourselves:

http://www.haix.com/international/


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 29, 2011)

Why boots?

What's wrong with a nice pair of work shoes?

I never totally understood the "must have" boot thing, but to each their own.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 29, 2011)

akflightmedic said:


> Why boots?
> 
> What's wrong with a nice pair of work shoes?
> 
> I never totally understood the "must have" boot thing, but to each their own.



I like the ankle support. with the amount of hardware in one ankle all the support I can get is nice  But if that wasn't an issue I'd definately go with work shoes


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 29, 2011)

I was just curious as to how the whole thing got started anyways.

I was a die hard boot wearer when I was new because I did not know any better, I simply did what others did. Then I saw people wearing shoes and thought how weird that was and swore I could never do that.

I then switched to shoes and wondered why I ever wore boots...


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 29, 2011)

akflightmedic said:


> Why boots?
> 
> What's wrong with a nice pair of work shoes?
> 
> I never totally understood the "must have" boot thing, but to each their own.



I usually buy a pair of black tennis shoes to wear in the summer, 100+ degree weather and all.

Right now I'm wearing a pair of Pro Warington station boots. VERY comfortable, well built and I know people who have had similar boots for 4+ years. Downsides, they're heavy and $200+.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jan 30, 2011)

Dr.T said:


> Anybody try HAIX boots.
> I know, I'm German and they are a German product, but they are used worldwide by some SF and LE agencies.
> They are worn all over Germany by pretty much all fire, EMS and LE.
> I have had a couple of different pairs over the years and have always been real happy with all of them!
> ...



Wake County buys these for their medics.


----------



## medicuk (Feb 12, 2011)

Dr.T said:


> Anybody try HAIX boots.
> I know, I'm German and they are a German product, but they are used worldwide by some SF and LE agencies.
> They are worn all over Germany by pretty much all fire, EMS and LE.
> I have had a couple of different pairs over the years and have always been real happy with all of them!
> ...


----------



## VFlutter (Feb 12, 2011)

akflightmedic said:


> Why boots?
> 
> What's wrong with a nice pair of work shoes?
> 
> I never totally understood the "must have" boot thing, but to each their own.




For my class and ambulance they require your footwear to come above your ankle.


----------



## 325Medic (Feb 15, 2011)

I wear the Haix / issued by the squad also. Haix station boot with the steel toe. Good boot.

325.


----------



## mp5dude (Feb 16, 2011)

Phlipper said:


> Everyone pointed me toward the 5.11 ATAC 8 zip-up for $99 and it has been exactly as advertised.  Very comfortable, light, and easily on and off when jumping into or out of the bunk.  You could almost run PT in them.



GET boots that have side zip. I currently have a pair of these. Very reliable and comfortable boots.


----------



## FreezerStL (Feb 16, 2011)

> Everyone pointed me toward the 5.11 ATAC 8 zip-up for $99 and it has been exactly as advertised. Very comfortable, light, and easily on and off when jumping into or out of the bunk. You could almost run PT in them.



I've had a pair of ATACs for a year now. They're super comfortable and pretty light. 5.11 makes a great boot.


----------



## CANMAN (Feb 19, 2011)

Department issues the Haix Airpower's. Haven't wore them but maybe one shift or two so I can't give any feedback. For some reason I find myself always wearing my 7 year old pair of 10inch Warrington ProBoots (The Originals) that you can't get ne more :sad: I am not really a fan of their new style station boots, not nearly as comfortable. Only thing wrong with my boots now after 7 years is they stink h34r:


----------



## Jon (Feb 20, 2011)

I wear Haix (Special Fighter US)... Expensive, first pair is going back for refurb now, after 3 years or so.

I bought a 2nd pair, and love the boots. A little heavy, but worth it.


----------



## Rip Shears (Mar 21, 2011)

Bates makes a very comfortable black duty boot with Gore-Tex and a side zip.  The octogrip sole pattern is outstanding, too.  I received a set of 5.11 HRT boots years ago and they were garbage by comparison.  I still have the Bates.  The 5.11's...not so much.


----------

